# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  ( مواهب علي الطريق ) ودعوة للحوار المفتوح .....

## ليلة عشق

*[frame="2 80"]
( مواهب علي الطريق ) 
ودعوة للحوار المفتوح 

أخواتي وإخواني رواد منتدى أبناء مصر عامة .
 وقاعة المواهب الصاعدة خاصة .
هذا الموضوع حوار مفتوح من أجل الاهتمام بالمواهب الصاعدة ،  بالشباب في المنتدى ورعاية مواهبهم والأخذ بأياديهم ، وغرس روح الثقة بالنفس لديهم ، فهم  أزهار الغد وشمسه المشرقة .
فليكن دعوة للحوار والمناقشة للرقي بمستوي قاعتهم  التي ترونها من وجهه نظركم ،  ، من أجل زيادة الطاقات المبدعة لديهم ، والحفاظ عليها ودعمها ، فهم  ثروة حقيقة يجب الحفاظ عليها .
فعلي بركة الله نبدأ الحوار ولنستمع إلي أرائكم وأفكاركم وأهدافكم  ، ونحاول ان نقدم معا الحلول التي تساعد علي النهوض بكل ما يقدمونه من إبداع   .
خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق[/frame]*

----------


## mr_virus

بصراحه القاعه دى بحبها جدا 

علشان بحس دايما انى بتعلم حاجه جديده منها 

تسجيل حضور ولى متابعه

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم

ليلة عشق
موضوع متميز
يحس الجميع على المشاركة الفعالة
بإذن الله سأرتب أفكارى وأعود
أنتظرينى اختى العزيزة
 :f:   :f:

----------


## لميس الامام

الغالية ليلة عشق

*اشد عليك ..فهذه هي الخطوه المنتظره لانماء مواهب ابناءنا واخواتنا الصاعده..
وانا هنا اؤيد وابدي استعدادي الكامل 
للعمل على الاخذ بيد كل من يحتاج الى دعم وتقويه
 للخطو بهم الى طريق الكتابة والنهل من منابع الادب واللغة والفكر
 لكي تكتمل لديهم المقدره على التعبير الخيالي او الواقعي
 بالشكل الذي يصلح ان يصل الى مصاف النصوص المقروءة.
أشكر لك هذه الخطوه الميزه مع تمنياتي للجيمع بالاخذ بسبلها...

مع بالغ شكري وتقديري زميلتنا الغاليه..

لميس الامام*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايدك يا ليلة ومتابعة معاكى 

ممكن اكتشف ان عندى موهبة دفينة وانا مش واخدة بالى وا مش منتبها ليها

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## ليلة عشق

> بصراحه القاعه دى بحبها جدا 
> 
> علشان بحس دايما انى بتعلم حاجه جديده منها 
> 
> تسجيل حضور ولى متابعه


*الأخ الفاضل mr_virus

اهلا بك أخي الكريم سعيدة بوجودك بيننا .....
وفي انتظار عودتك باذن الله ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ليلة عشق
> موضوع متميز
> يحس الجميع على المشاركة الفعالة
> بإذن الله سأرتب أفكارى وأعود
> أنتظرينى اختى العزيزة


*الأخ الغالي ميمو المصري 

المميز هو تفاعلك الدائم اخي الكريم ......
في انتظار مشاركاتك وافكارك ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
الشكر كل الشكر علي مواضيعك المتميزة
اختي الفاضلةلكل انسان في حياتنا ومجتمعاتنا هوايات قد يمارسها وقد يصعب عليه ممارستها وهناك من لهم ابدعات جميله في عدة مجالات قد لا يجدوا الوسيله لتحقيقها
فما سبب تخلي بعض الهواه عن هوايتهم مثل من لهم هواية الرسم و الشعر و القصة وغيرهم هل لانهم لم يجدوا من يدعمهم ماديا ومعنويا ام هو اهمال الجهات المختصه وعدم رعايه مثل هولا المبدعون والهواة الناشئين ام ان مشاغل الحياة والتعب وراء توفير لقمة العيش
جزء من المشاكل التي قد تواجه المواهب الصاعدة
و التي يجب ان نناقشها و نحللها

تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الغالية ليلة عشق
> 
> *اشد عليك ..فهذه هي الخطوه المنتظره لانماء مواهب ابناءنا واخواتنا الصاعده..
> وانا هنا اؤيد وابدي استعدادي الكامل 
> للعمل على الاخذ بيد كل من يحتاج الى دعم وتقويه
>  للخطو بهم الى طريق الكتابة والنهل من منابع الادب واللغة والفكر
>  لكي تكتمل لديهم المقدره على التعبير الخيالي او الواقعي
>  بالشكل الذي يصلح ان يصل الى مصاف النصوص المقروءة.
> أشكر لك هذه الخطوه الميزه مع تمنياتي للجيمع بالاخذ بسبلها...
> ...



*ملكة الاحاسيس لميس الامام 

هكذا أنت دائما منذ عهدتك رائعة بكل المقاييس .....
ملكة متوجه علي عرش الاحاسيس والمشاعر الانسانية الراقية ......
سلمتِ غاليتي علي مبادرتك الرائعة ......
واستعدادك لانماء مواهب ابناءنا واخواتنا الصاعده.....
خالص الشكر والود والتقدير .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> تسلم ايدك يا ليلة ومتابعة معاكى 
> 
> ممكن اكتشف ان عندى موهبة دفينة وانا مش واخدة بالى وا مش منتبها ليها
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


*الغالية الدكتورة نسيبة 

سلمك الله غاليتي وحفظك وصانك من كل شر ......
كل منا بالتأكيد لديه موهبة غاليتي ....
اذن فعليك ِاكتشافها ونحن معك وفي انتظار متابعتك وعودتك .....
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام  ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أختي العزيزة / ليلة عشق
موضوع قيم ومتميز
يحث الجميع على المشاركة الفعالة
فما أحوجنا إلى المناقشة والحوار للوصول الى ما هو أفضل دوما 
وبانتظار الآراء مثلكم لأستفيد 


خالص الشكر والتقدير

وفاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
اسمحي لي بالعودة فقد جذبني الموضوع بشدة
كيف ننمي المواهب ما هي الطرق الفاعلة لتنمية موهبة اي شخص بصرف النظر عن ما هي هذه الموهبة

الاستماع ثم الاستماع اول الخطوات يجب ان نستمع اليهم و يجب ان ينالوا تشجيعنا كما يجب علينا ان نوجههم ذلك التوجيه الحسن بدون نقد لازع او محبط بدون تهويل او تقليل يجب ان نشعر صاحب كل موهبة باهمية ما يكتب او يرسم او ينحت او يخط او يفكر او يبتكر

اسمحي لي بالعودة مرة اخري

تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## sayedattia

*[frame="7 80"]

أبنتي الغالية / ليلة عشق

سعدت باختيارك كمشرفة بقاعة الخواطر والمواهب الصاعدة
وتهنئة قلبية لهذا الأختيار الجيد 
(آسف للتأخير بالتهنئة لأني كنت في اجازة من المنتدي)
وبخصوص موضوعك الرائع عن المواهب الصاعدة والجديدة 
فهم براعم سوف تتحول الي أزهار ورياحين في حدائق الإبداع
ولكن لابد من الرعاية والمتابعة وها أنا أضع نفسي تحت الطلب 
لتقديم أي معاونة أو رأي في هذا المجال
ولمن يحب الشعر ويجد في نفسه موهبة كتابة الشعر أهدي هذه النصائح :
-قراءة الشعر لشعرائنا الكبار قراءة متانية وجيدة
-لاتخجل من محاولاتك الشعرية وأعرضها علي من تثق فيه ليعطيك رأيه وملاحظاته
-أكتب فور لمعان الفكرة في رأسك لاتنتظر ودوّن الكلمات سريعا قبل نسيانها
-أعتبر الشعر أبنك المدلل وصديقك الوفي حاوره وساعده علي النمو والتقدم 
-أبدأ بقراءة الشعر الذي يستهويك وبعد ذلك أقرأ للشعراء القدامي وأستفد من مفردات 
لغتهم العربية الثرية ولو تعلمت في كل قصيدة معاني ثلاث كلمات فقط تكون قد نميت لغتك وزاد ثرائك اللغوي .....
-أقرأ في علم العروض والأوزان ... وأقرأ في كتب النقد الأدبي إذا أردت أن تكون شاعرا
محترفا لتجيد النظم وحسن الصياغة .
وأخيرا أقدم لك شكري وأمتناني علي هذا الموضوع الثري 
وتقبلي تحياتي وخالص تقديري
سيد عطيه

[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

اسعدنى انى اشارك معكى ليله عشق فى موضوعى الشيق الممتع
الذى يخدم مواهب الشباب والبنات واخراج احاسيسهم واحترامها وتقديره
تقبلى تحياتى
هايدى

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم ليلة عشق.

بالرغم من ان مواهبي بعيدة كل البعد عن الكتابة والشعر...
وبالرغم من انى في حياتي  كلها عمرى ما جربت انى اقرا حتى بيت شعر واحد اللهم احمد مطر...
الا انى هاعتبر الموضوع دا نداء شخصي ليا عل وعسى يكون عندى موهبة في الكتابة والتعبير(ولو انى اشك في كده)

احييكي اختى الفاضلة على الموضوع...
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة الأخت العزيزة ليلة عشق
انا عندي كلام كتير عن القاعة بس ممكن يضايق بعض الناس فمش عارف أن كنت أتكلم ولا أكتفي بمتابعة الحوار
 :f: 
بس كويس اوي أنك فتحتى الموضوع ده ليلة عشق
ودي خطوة اولي للنهوض بهذه القاعة الهامه
فمواهب اليوم سيكونوا شعراء المستقبل إن شاء الله
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="1 80"]الأستاذة النبيلة ليلة عشق ..
لقد بدأت ياسيدتى أنوارك تضئ هذه القاعة المليئة يالمواهب الصاعدة ..
و مشاركة منى فى مناقشة اقتراحك هذا الرائع أود أن أبين أن الإبداع يلزمه أمران : الموهبة و الصقل ... و القاعة فيها من المواهب ما فيها ..
أما الصقل فهو التعلم و الدراسة .. و فى هذا المجال فإن لى اقتراحا أكون ممتنا لو خضع لدراستكم :
* أن تتفضلى بإنشاء ركن ف هذه القاعة , و لنطلق عليه مؤقتا : مدرسة الشعر . أو مدرسة الإبداع.
* أن يتولى أى من الأستاذين : الدكتور جمال مرسى أو محمد نديم - أو كلاهما معا - (نظارة ) هذه المدرسة و التدريس فيها !!!
* أن تتضمن الدروس التى يضعها الأستاذان تبسيطا لقواعد الإبداع عامة - و الشعر خاصة - من بحور و أوزان .. الخ , سواء أكان هذا الشعر عموديا أو حديثا .
* و أقترح أن تنضم الأستاذة لميس الإمام إلى أسرة المدرسة باعتبارها أحد خبراء النقد فى المنتدى , لتتولى اختيار قصيدة مما هو منشور بالقاعة لتحلله و تنقده و ترشد و وتوجه .

هذا , و إنى لأهنئ شباب المبدعين بتلك القاعة أن تولى أمرها دم شاب جديد و روح وثابة ...

بارك الله فيك..
و الله الموفق ,,,

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## محمد أمير

*   همسة المنتدى ليلة عشق

                                 ألف ألف مبروك لأختيارك مشرفة فى قاعات
                               الأبداع وأسف لتأخرى عن التهنئة فانتِ مبدعة
                              ورائع وجميل جدا موضوعك ويستحق الأهتمام والمتابعة
                             والمشاركة من كل المبدعين القادرين على الأخذ بأيدى
                                      المواهب الشابة فهناك منهم الكثير وبحاجة 
                                           ماسة لرعايتهم والأهتمام بهم
                                             شكرا وتحيتى لمجهودك وموضوعك

                                                      الله يديمك يا مطـــــــــــــر*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فكرة رائعة بجد ليلة و فعلاً لما الواحد بيكتب اي شئ و مش بيلاقي حد يتابعه 
او يرد يوجهه ده بيعمل إحباط ...فيه كتير عندهم بداية طيبة و محتاجة رعاية 
محتاجة  توجيه 

بس لي رجاء أن يكون التوجيه بأسلوب لا ينفر المواهب و لا يحبطهم 
حتي لو كانت تلك المواهب غير واضحة المعالم في الوقت الراهن ...
النصح الثقيل و النقد الذي به تقليل يحبط و يأتي بنتيجة عكسية، 
و كمان عدم المتابعة، المهم في من يتابع ان يكون لديه الوقت للمتابعة 
و النصح و الصبر لأن تعليم أحد شئ ليس بالموضوع اليسير.

و نفسي بجد نبدأ و ننشط هذه القاعة و أري فعلاً ما يفيد من يكتب فيها
يمكن تكون ديه خطوة تشجعني اجرب حظي انا فيها ..الملم شوية 
الكلمات المبعثرة اللي بكتبها و آجي اتعلم و استفيد هنا ..
و أكيد غيري لو شاف فعلاً جدية و اسلوب يشجع هيأتي هو كمان

ربنا يوفقم جميعاً  و متابعة معكم ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 80"]      أختى الرقيقة ليلة غشق

                           رائع جدا موضوعك وهام هناك أقلام كثيرة
                        شابة بالمنتدى تنم ان أصحابها يمتلكون موهبة
                        ولكنهم بحاجة للمساعدة كى يعبورا لمراحل أكثر تطور
                         فى الأبداع وهذا محتاج لتضافر الجهود والتعاون
                            وان يكون هناك نقد بناء كما اقترحت الاخت بوكى
                                والأستاذ مصطفى سلام 
                                       وجزاكِ الله خيرا على مجهودك وافكارك
                                                     الرائعـــــــــــــــــــــــة
                                                  مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


                          [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> * أن تتفضلى بإنشاء ركن ف هذه القاعة , و لنطلق عليه مؤقتا : مدرسة الشعر . أو مدرسة الإبداع.
> * أن يتولى أى من الأستاذين : الدكتور جمال مرسى أو محمد نديم - أو كلاهما معا - (نظارة ) هذه المدرسة و التدريس فيها !!!
> * أن تتضمن الدروس التى يضعها الأستاذان تبسيطا لقواعد الإبداع عامة - و الشعر خاصة - من بحور و أوزان .. الخ , سواء أكان هذا الشعر عموديا أو حديثا .
> * و أقترح أن تنضم الأستاذة لميس الإمام إلى أسرة المدرسة باعتبارها أحد خبراء النقد فى المنتدى , لتتولى اختيار قصيدة مما هو منشور بالقاعة لتحلله و تنقده و ترشد و وتوجه .


اختى الفاضلة / ليلة عشق 
دعوة كريمة للتطوير والتقدم ورعاية المواهب 
مع احترامى لكل الاخوة المشاركين 
لكنى ارى ان الاستاذ  مصطفى سلام تقدم باول اقتراح قابل للتنفيذ على ارض الواقع 
اذا وافق الاخوة الكرام نبدا خطوة تنفيذ اقتراحه 
واقترح  على حضرتك وضع فترة زمانية محدد للنقاش وطرح الافكار والمقترحات 
حتى يمكن بعد مناقشة الاقتراحات  
التحول الى مرحلة التنفيذ 
حتى لا نقف فى دائرة الاقتراحات والاقتراحات البديلة 
لك ارق تحياتى

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

اختى الفاضلة ليلة عشق
كم كنت سعيداً وانا اتلقى رسالتك ودعوتك كم انتابنى من احساس بالقرب والحنان والمودة التى اجدها فى هذا المنتدى واعضائه الوفياء وكم اشعر بمودة واخوة تجاههم 
سلمت يداك اختى الغالية على فكرتك العملية وكما صدق الاخ الفاضل ابن طيبة فكم من اناس نسوا مواهبهم نتيجة ضلهم لطريق المرور وعدم الاخذ بأيديهم 
وكم اعجبنى ردود الأحوة الأفاضل الأعضاء على تقديم مساعداتهم ووضع انفسهم تحت تصرف كل من يحتاج للعون
اتمنى التقدم لهذا المنتدى وهذه القاعة وخاصة على يد أفكارك الذكية والعملية اختى الغالية
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## أم أحمد

رائع رائع يا ليلة ما تسعين لتحقيقه
انا في انتظار سماع اغلب الاراء
اكيد هنستفيد من مختلف الافكار
واتمني ان الكل يشارك في الموضوع هنا
وخصوصا الشباب انفسهم وكل من يكتب في قاعة المواهب
لكي نعلم ما يدور في بالهم وكيفية السعي الي تحقيقه
باتمني حقيقي اشوف القاعة هنا من ازهي القاعات
لانها ما شاء الله غنية بعدد كبير من الاعضاء المشاركين فيها
وفقط كان ينقصهم التوجيه وان شاء الله ده يتم بصورة طيبة وجميلة
فاكيد الكل يحرص علي النهوض بمستواه والوصول لمستوي ارقي واجمل وهذا لن ياتي الي من خلال الاستماع الي نصائح الاخرين وتوجيهاتهم

----------


## الفرعون الارعن

الاخت العزيزه ليلة عشق ............... اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك الجميل بالمواهب الصاعده .......... ولا تعجبي من انهم صغار ومن منا لم يكن صغيرا وقليل الخبره .... الم يكن الاستاذ احمد شوقي والاستاذ خافظ ابراهيم اطفال ولكن .... اصبحوا من المخضرمين في الشعر .... علينا الاهتمام بالمواهب الصاعده .... وان العلم بالصغر كالنقش على الحجر .... وانا عندي يقين اعمى ان هذه المواهب الصاعده ستكون  ذات شهره واسم في يوم من الايام ............... واعلمي اختي الفاضله ان الفضل سيكون لك من بعد الله في صنع العظماء ........... لتمنى ان تباشري هذه المواهب اول باول ... وجزاك الله كل خير

اخوكي الفرعون الارعن

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
اختي الجميله ليله عشق
اشكرك علي موضوعك الجميل فعلا
و ياريت زي مقال الاستاذ مصطفي سلام يكون في نوع من التدريس للمواهب
انا شخصيا محتاجه للتوجيه من شخص اكثر علما 
انا حاولت في بادئ الامر اني اكتب من شعري في قاعه الشعر
و لكن لم اجد اي توجيه او تعليق الا بسيط
فعلا فكره قيمه ارجو انها تنفذ

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أبنتى الفاضلة شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق

موضوع هام جداً . توجد مواهب بين الشباب  تحتاج لمن يزيح عنها طبقة الغبار البسيطة لتظهر وتثقل. ومواهب تحتاج لمن يمد يده لها لوضعها على أول الطريق .المجالات كثيرة أدبية وإجتماعية وعملية وكلها على نفس الدرجة من الأهمية . 
لذا اتمنى أن يتابع الجميع الموضوع وكلما لاحت موهبة لإحدى بناتنا أو شبابنا يتبناها من له خبرة فى هذا المجال . كلما لمع بريق موهبة جديدة فهذا مكسب لأبناء مصر ويجب أن يشار اليه فى لوحة شرف تضم هذه المواهب . 
على نفس القدر من الأهمية فبيننا من جميع الأعمار من يملك موهبة وقد يخشى البوح بها أو لا يعرفها .لذا فأن هذا الموضوع فى رأى لو سمحتى لى يشمل جميع الأعمار .
بعد عودتى من الأجازة سأكون معكم بمشيئة الله

( رجل يعلم ولا يعلم أنه يعلم فهو نائم فأيقظوه )

دمتم بخير

----------


## لميس الامام

> [CEN_TER]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> فكرة رائعة بجد ليلة و فعلاً لما الواحد بيكتب اي شئ و مش بيلاقي حد يتابعه 
> او يرد يوجهه ده بيعمل إحباط ...فيه كتير عندهم بداية طيبة و محتاجة رعاية 
> محتاجة  توجيه 
> 
> بس لي رجاء أن يكون التوجيه بأسلوب لا ينفر المواهب و لا يحبطهم 
> حتي لو كانت تلك المواهب غير واضحة المعالم في الوقت الراهن ...
> النصح الثقيل و النقد الذي به تقليل يحبط و يأتي بنتيجة عكسية، 
> ...


_

بوكي الغاليه

الحقيقه كلامك في محله بالنسبة لي فقد بادرت في التوجيه المهذب مع بعض الاعضاء الذين نشروا بعض الخواطر التي تحتاج الى تنقيح ومراجعه..وقد كان ولكن في رسائل خاصه درءاٍ للاحراج مؤقتا فهذه هي الوسيلة الوحيده التي املك الى حين يفتح هذا الباب لتوجيه الاحباء اصحاب المواهب الصاعده ليكملوا المسيره بالاسلوب المطلوب واللغة السليمه..وكانت ردات الفعل في منتهى الذوق وتقبل النقد البناء وهو الهدف المرجو بالطبع..النقد البناء يأخذ بيد الكاتب اوالكاتبه بحيث لا يحبط مواهبهم الصاعده وفي نفس الوقت فإنهم يتقبلونه بروح عاليه..

هذا ما نرجوه للمنتدى حتى يرقى ابداعيا في جميع المراحل..وانا بدوري ارحب بفكرة الاستاذ مصطفى سلام وارجو ان يكون الزملاء الاخوه د. جمال مرسي والاستاذ الشاعر الكبير محمد نديم على تواصل معنا في هذا النقاش لنرى وجهات نظرهم...وانا اكيده من تقبل اي فكره تعمل على الرقي بقاعات الابداع والمواهب الصاعده..

كل تمنياتي الخالصه ارجوها ويدنا بيدك رائعتنا ليلة عشق ..والله المستعان.

لميس الامام_

----------


## فنان فقير

الا خت/ ليله عشق

فكرة جميله بس ياريت نهتم بالمواهب  مش نتهم المواهب بانها غير قادر على العطاء
المواهب هى روح المستقبل بس فرصه واحد ليهم أمنحوهم الثقه  ومانبخلش عليهم
الله ينور عليك ياليله عشق واخدانى على المواهب من تانى يالا ى نبدا من الان
مع تحياتى
فنان فقير

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> الشكر كل الشكر علي مواضيعك المتميزة
> اختي الفاضلةلكل انسان في حياتنا ومجتمعاتنا هوايات قد يمارسها وقد يصعب عليه ممارستها وهناك من لهم ابدعات جميله في عدة مجالات قد لا يجدوا الوسيله لتحقيقها
> فما سبب تخلي بعض الهواه عن هوايتهم مثل من لهم هواية الرسم و الشعر و القصة وغيرهم هل لانهم لم يجدوا من يدعمهم ماديا ومعنويا ام هو اهمال الجهات المختصه وعدم رعايه مثل هولا المبدعون والهواة الناشئين ام ان مشاغل الحياة والتعب وراء توفير لقمة العيش
> جزء من المشاكل التي قد تواجه المواهب الصاعدة
> و التي يجب ان نناقشها و نحللها
> 
> تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*





> الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> اسمحي لي بالعودة فقد جذبني الموضوع بشدة
> كيف ننمي المواهب ما هي الطرق الفاعلة لتنمية موهبة اي شخص بصرف النظر عن ما هي هذه الموهبة
> 
> الاستماع ثم الاستماع اول الخطوات يجب ان نستمع اليهم و يجب ان ينالوا تشجيعنا كما يجب علينا ان نوجههم ذلك التوجيه الحسن بدون نقد لازع او محبط بدون تهويل او تقليل يجب ان نشعر صاحب كل موهبة باهمية ما يكتب او يرسم او ينحت او يخط او يفكر او يبتكر
> 
> اسمحي لي بالعودة مرة اخري
> 
> تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي


*الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ القدير معتز فطين 

بل الشكر لك علي تفاعلك الدائم وتواجدك الرائع .......
في رأيي أن تخلي الهواة عن هوايتهم هو دور الأسرة والمجتمع معا ، فمنذ البداية في فترة الدارسة الأولي بالمدارس نلاحظ دائما اعتبار مواد الأنشطة مواد ترفيهية وتكديس حصص في الجداول الدراسية فقط ، لا يوجد منها نفع سوء إنها مطلوبة من وزارة التربية ، مع دور الأسرة في تهميش هذه المواد ، وعدم اكتشاف مواهب أبنائهم وتشجيعها وتنميتها  .....
وأتذكر واقعة شخصية عندما أراد أخي دراسة الموسيقي لولعة الشديد بها ومهارته في الأداء علي أكثر من أله موسيقية ، قوبل وقتها بالرفض الشديد من جهة أسرتي ، لما كانت والدتي تأمل أن تراه " دكتور " ، عندها ولصغر سنة قال لها بإذن الله سوف أصبح دكتور ولكن في هوايتي المفضلة من خلال دراستي لها ، وهاهو الآن حفظة الله دكتور في تخصصه  ، واسمه لامع في سماء الفن الهادف والراقي ...
فأنا معك الآن في أن الاستماع إليهم وتشجيعهم هو حق لهم علينا جميعا وتوجيههم بالطريقة الصحيحة والأخذ بأياديهم للارتقاء بهم ووضعهم علي الطريق الصحيح .....
في انتظار عودتك مرة أخري أستاذي الفاضل وللحوار بقية ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أختي العزيزة / ليلة عشق
> موضوع قيم ومتميز
> يحث الجميع على المشاركة الفعالة
> فما أحوجنا إلى المناقشة والحوار للوصول الى ما هو أفضل دوما 
> وبانتظار الآراء مثلكم لأستفيد 
> 
> 
> خالص الشكر والتقدير
> ...


*الأستاذة الفاضلة وفاء كحيل 

القيم والمتميز هو وجودك بيننا أستاذه فاضلة لها باع طويل في الكتابات الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيكِ ...
وبانتظار أرائك أيضا غاليتي وبصمتك المميزة ......
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *[frame="7 80"]
> 
> أبنتي الغالية / ليلة عشق
> 
> سعدت باختيارك كمشرفة بقاعة الخواطر والمواهب الصاعدة
> وتهنئة قلبية لهذا الأختيار الجيد 
> (آسف للتأخير بالتهنئة لأني كنت في اجازة من المنتدي)
> وبخصوص موضوعك الرائع عن المواهب الصاعدة والجديدة 
> فهم براعم سوف تتحول الي أزهار ورياحين في حدائق الإبداع
> ...



*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد عطية 

أسعدك الله وبارك فيك والدي العزيز علي تهنئتك الراقية ....
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع .....
فما أنا إلا نقطة في بحر علمكم الواسع ومظلتكم الراقية ......
الشكر لك علي مبادرتك الطيبة وإثرائك الموضوع بالنصائح الهامة والقيمة للمواهب الشابة في كتابة الشعر.....
جزاك الله كل الخير والدي القدير وبارك لنا فيك ولا حرمنا من تواجدك الرائع وبصمتك المميزة .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اسعدنى انى اشارك معكى ليله عشق فى موضوعى الشيق الممتع
> الذى يخدم مواهب الشباب والبنات واخراج احاسيسهم واحترامها وتقديره
> تقبلى تحياتى
> هايدى


*الأخت الفاضلة هايدي 

بل نحن الذي يسعدنا تواجدك ومشاركتك معنا غاليتي .....
وفي انتظار مشاركاتك واقتراحاتك وتفاعلك معنا ......
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم ليلة عشق.
> 
> بالرغم من ان مواهبي بعيدة كل البعد عن الكتابة والشعر...
> وبالرغم من انى في حياتي  كلها عمرى ما جربت انى اقرا حتى بيت شعر واحد اللهم احمد مطر...
> الا انى هاعتبر الموضوع دا نداء شخصي ليا عل وعسى يكون عندى موهبة في الكتابة والتعبير(ولو انى اشك في كده)
> 
> احييكي اختى الفاضلة على الموضوع...
> تقبلي تحياتي


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
الأخ العزيز حمادو 

كم أسعدني تواجدك ومشاركتنا الحوار أخي الفاضل .....
واني لأتمني أن تبحث عن موهبتك وتصقلها في أي مجال من مجالات الفن ....
فهناك من يهتمون بالشعر والأدب والموسيقي والفنون ....
فحوارنا هنا ليس مقتصرا علي موهبة بعينها فقط.....
بل في جميع المجالات ...
حاول وتأكد بأنك سوف تلقي كل تقدير ومعاونة من الأخوة الكرام أبناء مصر في منتدانا الرائع والمتميز ....
في انتظار عودتك وتفاعلك المتميز دائما وتواجدك الجميل .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اشكر لأختنا الفاضلة و الكريمة ليلة عشق دعوتها الكريمة التي تنم عن حرصها و تفهمها للقاعة و لمرتاديها

بداية 

اود أن نحدد الطريق و الهدف كي نصل إلى نتيجة حيث ان وضوح الطريق و الهدف من اهم الوسائل لتحقيق "نتائج"

هل يشترط فيمن يكتب في القاعة أن يكون "موهوبا"؟

و لو كان كذلك فهل هناك مقاييس للموهبة؟

لو كانت الكتابة للموهوبين فقط (ايا كان تعريف الموهبة) فأعتقد ان الدائرة ستكون ضيقة الى حد كبير في حين لو اتسعت الدائرة لتشمل المهتمين بشان الكتابة و الإبداع عامة فنكون في الاتجاه العملي و الواقعي

مداخلة الأستاذ الفاضل مصطفى سلام تشرح هذا الأمر بصورة واضحة بعيدة عن التكلف و المبالغة و ايضا فيها اقتراح لنقل الأمر إلى حيز الواقع و ان كان ذلك يستدعي تيسر ذلك الأمر لإخوتنا و اساتذتنا الأفاضل القائمين على أمر قاعات الإبداع و نرجو ان يتيسر لهم ذلك الأمر .

هل القاعة ستكون للجذب أم للعرض؟

بمعنى هل ستكون أداة لجذب الكتاب و المشاركين أم ستكون أداة لعرض الأعمال فقط دون إعمال جانب الجذب؟

من البديهي ان لكل هدف ما يناسبه من وسائل

فللجذب وسائل تختلف عن مجرد العرض

هذه مجرد مقدمة استهلالية ربما يعقبها عودة , بعد عودة ان شاء الله

مع الشكر الجزيل و التقدير الوفير

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الحقيقة الأخت العزيزة ليلة عشق
> انا عندي كلام كتير عن القاعة بس ممكن يضايق بعض الناس فمش عارف أن كنت أتكلم ولا أكتفي بمتابعة الحوار
> 
> بس كويس اوي أنك فتحتى الموضوع ده ليلة عشق
> ودي خطوة اولي للنهوض بهذه القاعة الهامه
> فمواهب اليوم سيكونوا شعراء المستقبل إن شاء الله
> لك مني كل التحية والتقدير


*الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد

إن شاء الله أخي الفاضل مواهب اليوم سيكونون شعراء وأدباء وموسيقيين وفنانين المستقبل ....
ولتكون من هنا الانطلاقة من منتدانا الغالي تحت ظل ورعاية أساتذتنا الكرام المبدعين والفنانين ....
وبرعاية ودعم منا جميعا لهذه المواهب وتنميتها ......
وأتمنى أن تكمل معنا الحوار لما له من فائدة تعود علي الجميع ...
فالنقد دائما بناء طالما في مصلحة  أبناءنا وإخواننا ورعاية مواهبهم والأخذ بأياديهم .....
في انتظار عودتك لنستكمل الحوار ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="1 80"]الأستاذة النبيلة ليلة عشق ..
> لقد بدأت ياسيدتى أنوارك تضئ هذه القاعة المليئة يالمواهب الصاعدة ..
> و مشاركة منى فى مناقشة اقتراحك هذا الرائع أود أن أبين أن الإبداع يلزمه أمران : الموهبة و الصقل ... و القاعة فيها من المواهب ما فيها ..
> أما الصقل فهو التعلم و الدراسة .. و فى هذا المجال فإن لى اقتراحا أكون ممتنا لو خضع لدراستكم :
> * أن تتفضلى بإنشاء ركن ف هذه القاعة , و لنطلق عليه مؤقتا : مدرسة الشعر . أو مدرسة الإبداع.
> * أن يتولى أى من الأستاذين : الدكتور جمال مرسى أو محمد نديم - أو كلاهما معا - (نظارة ) هذه المدرسة و التدريس فيها !!!
> * أن تتضمن الدروس التى يضعها الأستاذان تبسيطا لقواعد الإبداع عامة - و الشعر خاصة - من بحور و أوزان .. الخ , سواء أكان هذا الشعر عموديا أو حديثا .
> * و أقترح أن تنضم الأستاذة لميس الإمام إلى أسرة المدرسة باعتبارها أحد خبراء النقد فى المنتدى , لتتولى اختيار قصيدة مما هو منشور بالقاعة لتحلله و تنقده و ترشد و وتوجه .
> 
> ...



*الوالد الرائع الأستاذ القدير مصطفي سلام 

الشكر لك والدي الغالي أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
فالقاعة مضيئة بتواجدك الرائع بيننا لما نتعلمه منك دائما ......
وأضم صوتي لصوتك في المبادرة بإنشاء قاعات للمواهب المتعددة من ( شعر وأدب وموسيقي وفنون ) ...
علي أن يتولي رعاية  كل قاعة احد الأساتذة المتخصصين في مجالات الإبداع المختلفة .....
ولنطلق علية ( مدارس أبناء مصر لتنمية المواهب الصاعدة ) أو ( مركز أبناء مصر لتنمية المواهب الصاعدة )....
علي ان يختص كل فرع منه بمجال من مجالات الإبداع المختلفة ويقوم بالتدريس والتوجيه والدعم  فيه أساتذة متخصصون من الأساتذة الأفاضل في منتدانا المتميز .....
وقد قامت الأستاذة الفاضلة لميس الإمام بالفعل بالمبادرة الطيبة واستعدادها الكامل للأخذ بيد كل من يحتاج إلي دعم وتنمية في مجال الأدب والشعر ......
كما أتوجه بالدعوة لكل الأساتذه الأفاضل في مجالات الابداع المختلفة لدعم هذه المواهب وتنميتها .....
وفقنا الله واياكم جميعا لما يحب ويرضي ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *   همسة المنتدى ليلة عشق
> 
>                                  ألف ألف مبروك لأختيارك مشرفة فى قاعات
>                                الأبداع وأسف لتأخرى عن التهنئة فانتِ مبدعة
>                               ورائع وجميل جدا موضوعك ويستحق الأهتمام والمتابعة
>                              والمشاركة من كل المبدعين القادرين على الأخذ بأيدى
>                                       المواهب الشابة فهناك منهم الكثير وبحاجة 
>                                            ماسة لرعايتهم والأهتمام بهم
>                                              شكرا وتحيتى لمجهودك وموضوعك
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل أمير المطر 

الشكر لك أخي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الطيبة .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
وأرجو من الله ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ......
فالرائع هنا الآن هو تواجدك بيننا ومشاركتنا الحوار للأخذ بيد المواهب وصقلها وتنميتها ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الاخت الفاضلة ... ليلة عشق

موضوع جيد بالفعل وفكرة عظيمة

فما احوجنا اليوم ان نبحث فى عقليات ونفوس ابناءنا واخواتنا 
عما هو مستتر من مواهب وما هو مخفى من افكار داخل عقولهم

ولابد لنا ان نسعى لاكتشافها ... وتنميتها

لى عودة لاستمال الحوار المثمر ...


شكرا لافكارك الجيدة ... ورغبتك الصادقة 
فى اثراء منتدانا العزيز بكل ماهو جديد... ومفيد


تقبلى رقيق نحباتى،،، :f:

----------


## اٍبن سيرين

الف شكر على الموضوع

و الحقيقة يجب الاهتمام بالمواهب لأنها كنز كل أمّة

و حاليا الموهوبين و المبدعين يهاجرون الى الغرب و امريكا لأن الوطن العربي لا يشجع على الابداع للأسف !!

و لو اطلع شخص على الاحصائيات سيجد اعداد كبيرة تهاجر كل عام و بالنهاية يكون العرب متخلفين !

فنحن اْولى بهؤلاء المبدعين ان نستفيد منهم و ندعمهم.

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> فكرة رائعة بجد ليلة و فعلاً لما الواحد بيكتب اي شئ و مش بيلاقي حد يتابعه 
> او يرد يوجهه ده بيعمل إحباط ...فيه كتير عندهم بداية طيبة و محتاجة رعاية 
> محتاجة  توجيه 
> 
> بس لي رجاء أن يكون التوجيه بأسلوب لا ينفر المواهب و لا يحبطهم 
> حتي لو كانت تلك المواهب غير واضحة المعالم في الوقت الراهن ...
> النصح الثقيل و النقد الذي به تقليل يحبط و يأتي بنتيجة عكسية، 
> ...


*الغالية boukybouky

كم أسعدني مرورك الكريم وتفاعلك الرائع وكلماتك الطيبة ......
أسعدك الله غاليتي وبارك فيكِ ......
انا معك عزيزتي بالنسبة لتوجية النقد ....
فالنقد البناء ماهو الا دعوة بهدف الأصلاح ...
كما انه يساعد علي على بناء علاقة وثيقة بين الناقد والموجهة له النقد تبني علي التعاون والثقة ....
ويراه مصدرا موثوقا ويأخذ بآرائه ويعمل بها ....
وعلي أيضا المتلقي أن يتسع صدره لما يوجهه إليه من نقد له ويعلم بأنه في صالحه و تنمية موهبته ...
الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي حرصك علي القاعة والمواهب وفقنا الله واياكم جميعا لما يحب ويرضي ....
وفي انتظار عودتك غاليتي من العمرة وباكورة إبداعاتك الأدبية ....
تقبل الله منا ومنكِ صالح الأعمال......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ........   

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *[frame="12 80"]      أختى الرقيقة ليلة غشق
> 
>                            رائع جدا موضوعك وهام هناك أقلام كثيرة
>                         شابة بالمنتدى تنم ان أصحابها يمتلكون موهبة
>                         ولكنهم بحاجة للمساعدة كى يعبورا لمراحل أكثر تطور
>                          فى الأبداع وهذا محتاج لتضافر الجهود والتعاون
>                             وان يكون هناك نقد بناء كما اقترحت الاخت بوكى
>                                 والأستاذ مصطفى سلام 
>                                        وجزاكِ الله خيرا على مجهودك وافكارك
> ...


*الأخت الفاضلة kethara

الشكر لكِ علي تواجدك الجميل ومشاركتنا الحوار حول المقترحات لتنمية المواهب وصقلها ....
وفي انتظار مساهماتك معنا وأرائك القيمة من خلال خبرتك وتجاربك في الكتابة ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اختى الفاضلة / ليلة عشق 
> دعوة كريمة للتطوير والتقدم ورعاية المواهب 
> مع احترامى لكل الاخوة المشاركين 
> لكنى ارى ان الاستاذ  مصطفى سلام تقدم باول اقتراح قابل للتنفيذ على ارض الواقع 
> اذا وافق الاخوة الكرام نبدا خطوة تنفيذ اقتراحه 
> واقترح  على حضرتك وضع فترة زمانية محدد للنقاش وطرح الافكار والمقترحات 
> حتى يمكن بعد مناقشة الاقتراحات  
> التحول الى مرحلة التنفيذ 
> حتى لا نقف فى دائرة الاقتراحات والاقتراحات البديلة 
> لك ارق تحياتى


*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

الشكر لك علي تفاعلك معنا ومشاركتنا الحوار الذي بدأ بتشجيع وتأييد من الأخوة جميعا ...
وأؤيد بشدة رأي الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير مصطفي سلام واقتراحه الرائع ....
وأنا معك في تنفيذ المقترحات المطروحة  والعمل بها مباشرة.....
 مع مناقشة مايستجد من اقتراحات لإنشاء قاعات مختلفة في مجالات الإبداع المتنوعة ......
وفي انتظار باقي آراء الإخوة والأخوات والأساتذة المتخصصين للعمل فورا علي إنشاء قاعات خاصة ومستقلة بذاتها يقوم علي متابعتها من لدية المقدرة علي ذلك ......
وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضي .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اختى الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> كم كنت سعيداً وانا اتلقى رسالتك ودعوتك كم انتابنى من احساس بالقرب والحنان والمودة التى اجدها فى هذا المنتدى واعضائه الوفياء وكم اشعر بمودة واخوة تجاههم 
> سلمت يداك اختى الغالية على فكرتك العملية وكما صدق الاخ الفاضل ابن طيبة فكم من اناس نسوا مواهبهم نتيجة ضلهم لطريق المرور وعدم الاخذ بأيديهم 
> وكم اعجبنى ردود الأحوة الأفاضل الأعضاء على تقديم مساعداتهم ووضع انفسهم تحت تصرف كل من يحتاج للعون
> اتمنى التقدم لهذا المنتدى وهذه القاعة وخاصة على يد أفكارك الذكية والعملية اختى الغالية
> تقبلى تحياتى


*الأخ الفاضل الفرعون المغرد

الشكر لك علي استجابتك للدعوة وتفاعلك الكريم وتواجدك الأجمل .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ولا حرمنا من الأخوة الصادقة والمحبة في الله ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> رائع رائع يا ليلة ما تسعين لتحقيقه
> انا في انتظار سماع اغلب الاراء
> اكيد هنستفيد من مختلف الافكار
> واتمني ان الكل يشارك في الموضوع هنا
> وخصوصا الشباب انفسهم وكل من يكتب في قاعة المواهب
> لكي نعلم ما يدور في بالهم وكيفية السعي الي تحقيقه
> باتمني حقيقي اشوف القاعة هنا من ازهي القاعات
> لانها ما شاء الله غنية بعدد كبير من الاعضاء المشاركين فيها
> وفقط كان ينقصهم التوجيه وان شاء الله ده يتم بصورة طيبة وجميلة
> فاكيد الكل يحرص علي النهوض بمستواه والوصول لمستوي ارقي واجمل وهذا لن ياتي الي من خلال الاستماع الي نصائح الاخرين وتوجيهاتهم


*الغالية أم احمد

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي سمو مشاعرك ورقتك المتناهية .....
وباذن الله نعمل جميعا علي الارتقاء بهذه المواهب وتنميتها ....
بتوجيهات الأساتذة الكرام من منتدى أبناء مصر .....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت العزيزه ليلة عشق ............... اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك الجميل بالمواهب الصاعده .......... ولا تعجبي من انهم صغار ومن منا لم يكن صغيرا وقليل الخبره .... الم يكن الاستاذ احمد شوقي والاستاذ خافظ ابراهيم اطفال ولكن .... اصبحوا من المخضرمين في الشعر .... علينا الاهتمام بالمواهب الصاعده .... وان العلم بالصغر كالنقش على الحجر .... وانا عندي يقين اعمى ان هذه المواهب الصاعده ستكون  ذات شهره واسم في يوم من الايام ............... واعلمي اختي الفاضله ان الفضل سيكون لك من بعد الله في صنع العظماء ........... لتمنى ان تباشري هذه المواهب اول باول ... وجزاك الله كل خير
> 
> اخوكي الفرعون الارعن


*الأخ الفاضل الفرعون الأرعن 

وجزاك الخير بمثله أخي الكريم لك الشكر علي مداخلتك القيمة ......
وليوفقنا الله جميعا علي العمل والوقوف بجانبهم ومعاونتهم ووضعهم علي الطريق الصحيح لإبداعاتهم ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> اختي الجميله ليله عشق
> اشكرك علي موضوعك الجميل فعلا
> و ياريت زي مقال الاستاذ مصطفي سلام يكون في نوع من التدريس للمواهب
> انا شخصيا محتاجه للتوجيه من شخص اكثر علما 
> انا حاولت في بادئ الامر اني اكتب من شعري في قاعه الشعر
> و لكن لم اجد اي توجيه او تعليق الا بسيط
> فعلا فكره قيمه ارجو انها تنفذ


*الغالية الآنسة بكلويز 

بل الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تواجدك الكريم واستجابتك للدعوة .....
فكلنا في حاجة للدعم والتوجيه من هم أكثر منا علما ومعرفة .....
ومهما كبرنا ووصلنا الي اعلي الدرجات فنحن في امس الحاجة لمن يقوم بإرشادنا وتوجيهنا ....
وبإذن الله سوف تجدين من يقوم بالتوجيه إليك من من هم أكثر علما ......
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> أبنتى الفاضلة شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق
> 
> موضوع هام جداً . توجد مواهب بين الشباب  تحتاج لمن يزيح عنها طبقة الغبار البسيطة لتظهر وتثقل. ومواهب تحتاج لمن يمد يده لها لوضعها على أول الطريق .المجالات كثيرة أدبية وإجتماعية وعملية وكلها على نفس الدرجة من الأهمية . 
> لذا اتمنى أن يتابع الجميع الموضوع وكلما لاحت موهبة لإحدى بناتنا أو شبابنا يتبناها من له خبرة فى هذا المجال . كلما لمع بريق موهبة جديدة فهذا مكسب لأبناء مصر ويجب أن يشار اليه فى لوحة شرف تضم هذه المواهب . 
> على نفس القدر من الأهمية فبيننا من جميع الأعمار من يملك موهبة وقد يخشى البوح بها أو لا يعرفها .لذا فأن هذا الموضوع فى رأى لو سمحتى لى يشمل جميع الأعمار .
> بعد عودتى من الأجازة سأكون معكم بمشيئة الله
> 
> ( رجل يعلم ولا يعلم أنه يعلم فهو نائم فأيقظوه )
> 
> دمتم بخير


*الوالد القدير الأستاذ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم

بالتأكيد أستاذي القدير أن الموهبة تشمل جميع الأعمار....
ومثلما تفضلت وذكرت ان البعض يخشي البوح بها ......
فلتكن هذه الدعوة موجهه للجميع من لديه الموهبة ...
ان يستفيد من أراء الأخوة والأخوات من لهم الخبرة ويطلق لها العنان حتى يقوم بصقلها وتنميتها .....
الشكر لك والدي القدير علي تفاعلك الرائع معنا وفي انتظار عودتك بالسلامة .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الا خت/ ليله عشق
> 
> فكرة جميله بس ياريت نهتم بالمواهب  مش نتهم المواهب بانها غير قادر على العطاء
> المواهب هى روح المستقبل بس فرصه واحد ليهم أمنحوهم الثقه  ومانبخلش عليهم
> الله ينور عليك ياليله عشق واخدانى على المواهب من تانى يالا ى نبدا من الان
> مع تحياتى
> فنان فقير


*الأستاذ الفاضل فنان قدير 

الشكر لك علي المبادرة الطيبة وتفاعلك الجميل معنا ......
ومعا بإذن الله لتنمية المواهب المليء بها منتدانا .....
وأرجو أن تتكرم بوضح اقتراح للعمل به وتنفيذه من الناحية العملية .....
ليتسنى لنا جميعا مساندته ومتابعته كلا حسب تخصصه .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Sanzio

الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
موضوع جميل والله 
بالنسبة لي انا بحب اوي التصوير  وقليل لما بكتب خواطر والصور بتعجب الناس 
لكن الخواطر مش بتعجبهم علشان كده قليل لما بكتب 
بس تصوري حضرتك فى المنتدي هنا لقيت العكس  ::  
فتحت كشكولي ونقلت لكم خاطرة وواضح انها عجبت الناس 
وفى قاعه التصوير الحر لي اكتر من مشاركة واكتر من اضافة فى اكثر من موضوع 
وشكل الصور كلها مش عجبت حد وبدأ يجي لي إحباط  ::(:

----------


## زيزى على

الرائعه ليله عشق الفكره جميله جدا وياريت الكل يساعدويشجع ويهتم ::  
اتمنى التوفيق للعطاء والتميز دائما

----------


## conductor

الأستاذة الفاضلة ليلة عشق

شكراً لكي كل الشكر على هذه الفكرة القيمة والتي تنم عن فهمك العميق لطبيعة المنتدى والتواصل ما بين الأجيال ومحاولة دعم المواهب الواعدة الصاعدة والتي تبشر بكل ما هو جيد إن شاء الله

وأنا حسب فهمي للدعوة الكريمة التي تفضلتي وأطلقتيها ، أرى أنها دعوة لكل المواهب ، وليست قاصرة على المواهب الأدبية كما رأيت من المشاركات العديدة التي تلت دعوتك الكريمة . فالكتابات الأدبية والشعرية جزء لا يتجزأ من المواهب الفنية طبعاً .. ولكن بجانب الجوانب الفنية الأخرى كالموسيقى والرسم والتصوير والجرافيك والسينما والمسرح ... إلخ 
لذا ... فإني أقترح أن تكون القاعات الفنية التي تتبنى المواهب الصاعدة في كل الفنون ولا تكون قاصرة على نوع أو إثنين من الفنون ، وأن تكون القاعات عبارة عن تبادل خبرات ما بين المواهب الواعدة وأن يشارك فيها المتخصصون من أصحاب الخبرة الفنية بغرض تقييم وتعديل وإبداء النصح والإرشاد لهذه المواهب في سبيل صقلها بالخبرة المطلوبة للتميز في هذا المجال ، على أن تكون هذه القاعات بمثابة مركز أبناء مصر  لتقديم وإبراز المواهب الجادة الموهوبة بالفعل ، وأن يتم الإعتناء بهم ومحاولة تقديمهم إلى المجتمع بصورة أو بأخرى ،

 وأتشرف بأن أقدم لكم تعاوني المتثمل في دعم هذه المواهب التي تثبت نفسها وتبنيها عن طريق " مركز الفن الهادف " ، هذا المركز الذي بعون الله قد ساهم ويساهم في تقديم الفن الهادف على أرض الواقع وقد قدم بالفعل أغنية وفيديو كليب كلها من المواهب الواعدة تأليفاً وغناءاً ومشاركة ، وفي طريقه لتقديم الأغنية الثانية والثالثة بعون الله  ، وعلى إستعداد للمشاركة في كل ما يفيد الفن ويتجح في تقديم الفن الهادف في شتى مجالات الفنون وليس الموسيقى فقط ، فهيا بنا نساعد ونقدم المزيد والمزيد من المواهب التي يمتلأ بها منتدانا الوافر الكريم منتدى أبناء مصر الذي أشرف بالإنضمام إليه . 

بارك الله  فيكم
وإلى الأمام دائماً يا أبناء مصر

----------


## نور الدين مهران

[frame="1 80"]تضامنا معكم اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل 
فانى اوجه دعوه خاصه لكل الموهبين اسنادا لهذه الحركه التى سعدت جدا وانا اراها امامى

الدعوه كالاتى 

سيتم قريبا تكوين فريق مسرحى لاداء مسرحيات شعريه على جميع مسارح جامعات الجمهوريه ومسارح قصور الثقافه 
واانى اتفضل بطرح الدعوه لكل من يرى فى نفسه القدره على المشاركه 


فن الالقاء والحضور 

وايضا فن التمثيل 

وايضا الاصوات الحسنه ( لعمل كورال غنائى يدعم المسرحيه )

والاخوه هواه العزف 


فالدعوه موجهه لكل اصحاب المواهب التى لم تاخذ فرصتها بعد 
وسيكون انتاج المسرحيه بالمجهودات الشخصيه 

لان هدفنا بها هو احياء الفن واظهار المواهب التى تستحق( لا هدف مادى )[/frame]
المراسله على المسانجر اسفله

----------


## أحلى كلمة

الاخت الغالية ليلة عشق
أحييكى عزيزتى على الفكرة الرائعة والهادفة

فعلا شبابنا محتاج اللى يقف جنبهم ويساعدهم فى تنمية مواهبهم فى كل المجالات

وأشكر أستاذنا مصطفى سلام والاستاذه لاميس الامام والاستاذ نور الدين مهران على أقتراحاتهم الرائعة

وأرجو من كل عضو لديه خبرة فى اى مجال ان يمد يد العون للمواهب الصاعدة 

وأشكرك عزيزتى على جهودك الرائعة وحرصك على تنمية المواهب الصاعدة

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اشكر لأختنا الفاضلة و الكريمة ليلة عشق دعوتها الكريمة التي تنم عن حرصها و تفهمها للقاعة و لمرتاديها
> 
> بداية 
> 
> اود أن نحدد الطريق و الهدف كي نصل إلى نتيجة حيث ان وضوح الطريق و الهدف من اهم الوسائل لتحقيق "نتائج"
> 
> هل يشترط فيمن يكتب في القاعة أن يكون "موهوبا"؟
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل والأستاذ القدير فاضل 


من خلال دراستي  وعملي في احد مجالات الإبداع ، هناك اتفاق علي أن تعريف الموهوب هو الشخص الذي يمتلك قدرا عاليا من تنوع واسع من القدرات ، ومن الناحية اللغوية يتفق المعجمان العربي والإنجليزي على أن الموهبة تعتبر قدرة أو استعداد فطري لدى الفرد .....
لذا تظهر الموهبة في الغالب في أي مجال من مجالات الابداع ...
فهناك تعاريف كثيرة اختلف عليها العلماء ، ولكنهم في النهاية اتفقوا علي ان الموهبة هي تلك القدرة على التميز في مجال ما وفق أسس ونظريات تخص الشخص  الموهوب دون غيره ....

أما مقاييس الموهبة فإنها تختلف من شخص إلي أخر حسب قدرته علي الإبداع وعلي ما يبتكره ويقدمه من أفكار ، وهناك معايير لا حصر لها يتصف بها من لديه القدرة علي الابداع في أي من المجالات  ....

ونحن هنا لا نخص مجال واحد من مجالات الإبداع بل الإبداع في كل المجالات من  شعر وموسيقي وفنون ..وغيرهما  .
فهدفنا هنا هو تنمية تلك الموهبة وصقلها بالخبرة المطلوبة للتميز في مجالها .....
ولي عودة لتعريف الموهبة والموهوبون بالتفصيل بإذن الله .....

أخي الفاضل الشكر لك علي تفاعلك الرائع وحرصك علي القاعة وروادها .....
اسعدك الله وبارك فيك ......
 لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت الفاضلة ... ليلة عشق
> 
> موضوع جيد بالفعل وفكرة عظيمة
> 
> فما احوجنا اليوم ان نبحث فى عقليات ونفوس ابناءنا واخواتنا 
> عما هو مستتر من مواهب وما هو مخفى من افكار داخل عقولهم
> 
> ولابد لنا ان نسعى لاكتشافها ... وتنميتها
> 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية 

الشكر لك علي جميل تواجدك ومرورك الكريم ......
وفي انتظار عودتك لنستكمل معا الحوار ولنستفيد من تجاربك في كتابة الشعر ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف شكر على الموضوع
> 
> و الحقيقة يجب الاهتمام بالمواهب لأنها كنز كل أمّة
> 
> و حاليا الموهوبين و المبدعين يهاجرون الى الغرب و امريكا لأن الوطن العربي لا يشجع على الابداع للأسف !!
> 
> و لو اطلع شخص على الاحصائيات سيجد اعداد كبيرة تهاجر كل عام و بالنهاية يكون العرب متخلفين !
> 
> فنحن اْولى بهؤلاء المبدعين ان نستفيد منهم و ندعمهم.


*الأخ الفاضل لا خطاونيا 

الشكر لك عل مرورك الكريم وتواجدك الجميل ......
بالفعل ان المواهب هم كنز كل أمه وهو مانسعي اليه للأرتقاء بهم وتنميتهم وصقل مواهبهم وتقديمهم للمجتمع بصورة تليق بابداعاتهم ....
وليوفقنا الله جميعا لوضعهم علي اول الطريق الصحيح ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
> موضوع جميل والله 
> بالنسبة لي انا بحب اوي التصوير  وقليل لما بكتب خواطر والصور بتعجب الناس 
> لكن الخواطر مش بتعجبهم علشان كده قليل لما بكتب 
> بس تصوري حضرتك فى المنتدي هنا لقيت العكس  
> فتحت كشكولي ونقلت لكم خاطرة وواضح انها عجبت الناس 
> وفى قاعه التصوير الحر لي اكتر من مشاركة واكتر من اضافة فى اكثر من موضوع 
> وشكل الصور كلها مش عجبت حد وبدأ يجي لي إحباط


*الأخ الفاضل كلماتك الحاني 

ان من اهم صفات المبدع هو الثقة بالنفس وحب التعلم والانفتاح على الخبرات الجديدة .....
ومن هنا نقول ان عدم الرد علي موضوع او مشاركة لا يقلل اطلاقا من قيمتها في نفسك ولا يصيبك بالاحباط ....
فعليك المثابرة والاجتهاد والانهماك والعمل الزائد بتنمية موهبتك والاعتناء بها .....
وان شاء الله نحاول هنا جميعا معا ان نهتم بجميع مجالات الابداع والعمل علي صقلها وتنميتها ......
وفقنا الله واياك لما يحب ويرضي .......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الرائعه ليله عشق الفكره جميله جدا وياريت الكل يساعدويشجع ويهتم 
> اتمنى التوفيق للعطاء والتميز دائما


*الغالية زيزي علي 

الشكل لكِ غاليتي علي كلماتك الطيبة ومرورك الكريم ......
والحمد لله ان الأخوه جميعا هنا معنا بادروا بالفعل لتقديم خبراتهم للأهتمام بالمواهب .....
وفقنا الله جميعا بعمل مافية الخير لهم ......
لكِ خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الأستاذة الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> 
> شكراً لكي كل الشكر على هذه الفكرة القيمة والتي تنم عن فهمك العميق لطبيعة المنتدى والتواصل ما بين الأجيال ومحاولة دعم المواهب الواعدة الصاعدة والتي تبشر بكل ما هو جيد إن شاء الله
> 
> وأنا حسب فهمي للدعوة الكريمة التي تفضلتي وأطلقتيها ، أرى أنها دعوة لكل المواهب ، وليست قاصرة على المواهب الأدبية كما رأيت من المشاركات العديدة التي تلت دعوتك الكريمة . فالكتابات الأدبية والشعرية جزء لا يتجزأ من المواهب الفنية طبعاً .. ولكن بجانب الجوانب الفنية الأخرى كالموسيقى والرسم والتصوير والجرافيك والسينما والمسرح ... إلخ 
> لذا ... فإني أقترح أن تكون القاعات الفنية التي تتبنى المواهب الصاعدة في كل الفنون ولا تكون قاصرة على نوع أو إثنين من الفنون ، وأن تكون القاعات عبارة عن تبادل خبرات ما بين المواهب الواعدة وأن يشارك فيها المتخصصون من أصحاب الخبرة الفنية بغرض تقييم وتعديل وإبداء النصح والإرشاد لهذه المواهب في سبيل صقلها بالخبرة المطلوبة للتميز في هذا المجال ، على أن تكون هذه القاعات بمثابة مركز أبناء مصر  لتقديم وإبراز المواهب الجادة الموهوبة بالفعل ، وأن يتم الإعتناء بهم ومحاولة تقديمهم إلى المجتمع بصورة أو بأخرى ،
> 
>  وأتشرف بأن أقدم لكم تعاوني المتثمل في دعم هذه المواهب التي تثبت نفسها وتبنيها عن طريق " مركز الفن الهادف " ، هذا المركز الذي بعون الله قد ساهم ويساهم في تقديم الفن الهادف على أرض الواقع وقد قدم بالفعل أغنية وفيديو كليب كلها من المواهب الواعدة تأليفاً وغناءاً ومشاركة ، وفي طريقه لتقديم الأغنية الثانية والثالثة بعون الله  ، وعلى إستعداد للمشاركة في كل ما يفيد الفن ويتجح في تقديم الفن الهادف في شتى مجالات الفنون وليس الموسيقى فقط ، فهيا بنا نساعد ونقدم المزيد والمزيد من المواهب التي يمتلأ بها منتدانا الوافر الكريم منتدى أبناء مصر الذي أشرف بالإنضمام إليه . 
> 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل والأستاذ القدير conductor

كل كلمات الشكر تعجز ان توفيك حقك علي هذه المبادرة الطيبة وتلبيتك الدعوة واستعدادك لتقديم كل ماهو مفيد في مجال تخصصك لخبرتك وتجربتك الرائدة في تقديم الفن الهادف والراقي .....
 اسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="1 80"]تضامنا معكم اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل 
> فانى اوجه دعوه خاصه لكل الموهبين اسنادا لهذه الحركه التى سعدت جدا وانا اراها امامى
> 
> الدعوه كالاتى 
> 
> سيتم قريبا تكوين فريق مسرحى لاداء مسرحيات شعريه على جميع مسارح جامعات الجمهوريه ومسارح قصور الثقافه 
> واانى اتفضل بطرح الدعوه لكل من يرى فى نفسه القدره على المشاركه 
> 
> 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل نور الدين مهران 

الشكر لك علي الدعوة الموجهه لأصحاب المواهب...
 ونرجو من الله ان تأخذ فرصتها من خلال متابعتكم ومجهوداتكم معنا ......
وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضي ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت الغالية ليلة عشق
> أحييكى عزيزتى على الفكرة الرائعة والهادفة
> 
> فعلا شبابنا محتاج اللى يقف جنبهم ويساعدهم فى تنمية مواهبهم فى كل المجالات
> 
> وأشكر أستاذنا مصطفى سلام والاستاذه لاميس الامام والاستاذ نور الدين مهران على أقتراحاتهم الرائعة
> 
> وأرجو من كل عضو لديه خبرة فى اى مجال ان يمد يد العون للمواهب الصاعدة 
> 
> ...


*الغالية أحلي كلمه

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تواجدك الرائع وكلماتك الطيبة ....
واكرر شكري للجميع لتفاعلهم الرائع وحرصهم علي تبني المواهب وتنميتها ومد يد العون لهم .....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

تحياتى لكى ليلة عشق على موضوعك الجميل دة 
ودايمأ أعمالك كلها ناجحة 
وأنا سعيد جدأ بيكى وأشكرك
ودمتى .. بخير 
أبن بلدك
أبو كريم

----------


## ليلة عشق

> تحياتى لكى ليلة عشق على موضوعك الجميل دة 
> ودايمأ أعمالك كلها ناجحة 
> وأنا سعيد جدأ بيكى وأشكرك
> ودمتى .. بخير 
> أبن بلدك
> أبو كريم


*الأخ الفاضل ابو كريم 

الشكر لك علي اطرائك علي الموضوع وفقنا الله جميعا للنهوض بابناء مصر والمواهب الصاعدة ....
انتظرونا باذن الله بعد مرور فترة الامتحانات حتي يتسني للجميع المشاركة بابداعاتهم في جميع المجالات ...
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## بنت الإمارات

موضوع رائع ان شاء الله امر عليه مره ثانيه

----------


## ليلة عشق

> موضوع رائع ان شاء الله امر عليه مره ثانيه


*الغالية بنت الامارات

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تواجدك الرائع وكلماتك الطيبة ....
وفي انتظار عودتك مرة أخري باذن الله .....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## roww

يا جماعه انا بجد بشكركم ع المجهود ده ومن فضلكم ساعدونى انا عندى موهبه ونفسى انميها ونفسى انشر اعمالى بس مش عارفه ازاى ساعدونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## انطوائى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اختى العزيزه ليلة عشق 
لقد قمتي بعملا رائعا اشجعكي عليه 
بل ويشرفني بأن اتعاون معكم 
انا ارى في نفسي اكثر من موهبه ولكني هاوي ولست دارس
ولكنني اقرأ وأطلع واحتك بمن هم على الطريق 
انا قمت بتجربة كتابة سيناريو لفلمين من تأليفي 
ولكني توهت فى الزحام ههههههههه وبما انني تاجر 
وليس لدي الوقت فى الجري ورا المخرجين والمنتجين 
اخذت اركز في كتابة الشعر الغنائي 
من مواهبي المتعدده ( كتابة القصه والسيناريو ، كتابة الشعر الغنائى ، التمثيل ، كما انني أمتلك مخيله تؤهلني 
للمساعده فى تصميم المعارك ولدي الخبره فى ذالك لانني كنت لاعب كاراتيه سابقا ) 
واقولك 
هحضن ايدك بايدي * وامشي وميهمنيش  
وهدوس عالنار يا سيدي * والفكره لازم تعيش 
وياكي بكل جهدي * وبوعد هوفي وعدي 
مش هرجع يوم واهدي * ومعاكي ومتخافيش 

اخوكي رضا عثمان

----------


## roww

بجد الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا لكل اللى عنده موهبه  وانا بصراحه نفسى اعرض عليكم موهبتى وتساعدونى وتقولوا رايكم بصراحه 
قصيدتى اسمها :انشودة القدر
انشد قلبى لحنا مخلد اسماه القدر
لاتبغضه دقات قلبى..لاتسأمه كل البشر
فهذا طريق بمقتضاه كل العمر
انشودة يحى بها 
قلبى..وقلبك
فرحى..وفرحك
حتى الضجر
الم يعانق شوق الاسير
نجاة الغريق
مواساة القمر
هذا وداع..وهذا فراق
وامنيات لا تنهمر
تلك ليال مل الفؤاد طول السهر
لاتسألنى متى النجاه
لاتسألنى اين المفر
لله نحى هذى الحياه
لله نؤمن بهذا القدر

----------

